# Moving from warm season to cool season...



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I've grown to love Bermuda hybrids and all that comes with warm season turf. I loved mowing at 0.5" or less and seeing the results of pushing the grass to fill in as thick as possible. However it's all coming to an end.



We decided to move back closer to family and to a place I could drive to work instead of commute by plane. We bought a big-time fixer upper outside of Ann Arbor, MI on 1.5 acres.

Looking toward the back of the property from the house. It has a great shed!



It's going to take a lot of work, but we're excited and I'm looking forward to learning all about cool-season grass and a possible renovation next fall.

We packed up our house last month and spent 26 hours trying to drive from Arkansas to Michigan in the snow with way too much u-haul equipment.





I'm going to be hunting for info on building paver pathways, hiring a concrete contractor for a driveway and landscaping info for this spring. We have a bunch of work today outside 😎.

Inside the house, we tore out all the flooring materials, have a painter doing every surface inside, installing new wood floors, new counter tops, master bath may or may not get remodeled right now (yay budgets) and then new appliances.

My stress level has been too high through all of this, but we got an offer on our house in Arkansas this weekend and ended up under contract! That helped immensely!! Here's to hoping their appreciate my drainage saga when the inspector writes up his take on the drain system.

Thanks for sticking it out to the end, here's how the dog handled the move: :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it, and what an adventure! What a gorgeous place.

You'll love driving to work. Cheers, and Merry Christmas.


----------

